# Oltre vs Infinito vs Specialissima



## BennyC

Hi,
Has anyone rode the different Bianchi models and compared them? Im wondering how much of a difference there is?
I get the Oltre is an aero race bike, the Infinito is an endurance / classics pavé bike and the Specialissima is a lightweight climbing bike.

But how noticeable is the difference? 

Is the Oltre much more uncomfortable and harsh than the Infinito? Does the use of "countervail" in Oltre and Specialissima now make them more comfortable so that a reasonably fit person happily ride for miles on them? 
Thanks.


----------



## vic bastige

If you don't ride a lot...I mean A LOT, the differences in ride will be little. What you will notice is the difference in geometry. The Oltre has much faster steering and a more aggressive position.


----------



## Mapei

I did a straight on side-by-side comparo of the three Bianchi at my local dealer. It was a couple years ago and I can't remember for the life of me how the Specialissima felt, but I remember the Oltre being extremely racy. And yes, the Oltre is racier than the Infinito. But I ended up purchasing the Infinito CV. It was still a racing bike. But I found it to be, significantly, the most comfortable racing bike I've ever tried. More comfortable than my Colnago Master. More comfortable than I remember my Rivendell. And a heck of a lot lighter!


----------



## vic bastige

Mapei said:


> I did a straight on side-by-side comparo of the three Bianchi at my local dealer. It was a couple years ago and I can't remember for the life of me how the Specialissima felt, but I remember the Oltre being extremely racy. And yes, the Oltre is racier than the Infinito. But I ended up purchasing the Infinito CV. It was still a racing bike. But I found it to be, significantly, the most comfortable racing bike I've ever tried. More comfortable than my Colnago Master. More comfortable than I remember my Rivendell. And a heck of a lot lighter!


You might not recall the Specialissima because it is only about a year old. If you tested them a couple of years ago, I'm not sure it was around. That said, all reports are very complimentary of it...at least in the press.


----------



## kbwh

I've owned a 1st generation Infinito. It's the only "granfondo"-geometry Bianchi I'll ever own. Didn't like the slow steering. The Infinito CV has the same geometry.
Give me a nippy classic geometry Bianchi, like the Sempre Pro I have now, the Ti Megatubo I once had, a Specialisima, or an Oltre XR4 with 5 mm more spacers under the stem than the Sempre Pro and the Specialissima.


----------



## BennyC

Ok the old Infinito (which I believe is now sold as the Intenso, when the CV came out) might have slower steering.
But do the Specialissima and Oltre XR4 feel comfortable or is it an extreme low down racing position? And will the Specialissima and Oltre feel every vibration and bump over a bad road surface?
Is the Oltre a bike you can live with or is it just for short sharp race days?


----------



## kbwh

The old Infinito and new infinito CV have excactly the same geometry and steer the same. The Intenso replaced the old Infinito. New frame.

I've ridden the Oltre XR4 rather hard when it was presented to the press last summer. It's direct, and big bumps are felt, but I do think that it's actually less "buzzy" than my Sempre Pro. None of the Specialissima or Oltre XR4 are super aggressive, but the head tubes are 1,5-2,5 cm shorter than on the Infinito CV depending on size. 
As I said I'd get a Specialissima or an Oltre XR4 for my all day riding, which includes the local dirt roads and my yearly week in the French Alps.


----------

